# minimum radius for rolling stock



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

looking to run a Kato N Scale 106-082 Milwaukee Road Olympian Hiawatha 9 Car Set on a 12 inch radius

do you think it will run ok on a 12 inch radius?


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Should run just fine but your cars will have a lot of overhang, all that matters is if your happy.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

thanks, I will be happy if the train stays on the tracks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*A drooling no.*



matisw said:


> looking to run a Kato N Scale 106-082 Milwaukee Road Olympian Hiawatha 9 Car Set on a 12 inch radius
> 
> do you think it will run ok on a 12 inch radius?


matisw;

First as a big Milwaukee fan, I'm drooling over that Olympian Hiawatha! The real thing was a gorgeous train! I haven't seen Kato's model version yet. Does it include a locomotive, and if so, what kind?
Whether it, "will run OK on 12" radius curves" or not, depends on your definition of "OK." There is probably enough swivel designed into the trucks to let the long passenger cars physically make it around that tight a curve, at least most of the time. There will be lots of overhang though, so it will look very unrealistic, and you will need to have wide clearances to other tracks and line-side scenery and structures. As always, real world testing will tell the tale much better than anything else.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

thanks, there are many combinations available for the Milwaukee
dc
dcc
dcc with sound installed
dc with 2 locos
dcc with 2 locos
dcc with one loco 9 cars total
with KOBO lighting or without
etc. etc.

I am planning on getting 1 or two dcc locos, only one with sound, then I found individual rolling stock that I can buy separately.

DCC with all cars and sound is outrageously expensive, so I am piecing it together


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

btw, just found this site, prices look outstanding www.tonystrains.com


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Loco types*



matisw said:


> thanks, there are many combinations available for the Milwaukee
> dc
> dcc
> dcc with sound installed
> ...


matisw;

I guess I should have phrased my "locomotive type" question more clearly. First does the passenger car set also include any locomotive? The Kato passenger car sets that I have did not, you had to buy the loco(s) separately.

As for "what type" I meant diesel (& what model GM E-unit, Erie built, etc.) or steam locomotive (4-8-4 Northern?) or Electric (Boxcab, Quill motor, Little Joe, Bipolar?)

I am guessing, from your reply, that the locos are not included in the set of passenger cars, and that the available locos are diesels?
I am glad to learn that Kato is selling locomotives with factory-installed DCC. That's a new one on me. You might be able to save some money by installing the DCC decoders yourself, if the DC model is substantially cheaper than the DCC version. By the way, I shudder to ask, how much does the least expensive, basic (six car?-nine car?) passenger car set cost?

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

most of the Milwaukee sets don't include a locomotive but as mentioned $199 for one with sound and about $110 for DCC without sound, and DC for even cheaper.

the most common matching Kato locomotive with the Milwaukee "set" seems to be a FP7 if that answers your question.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks*



matisw said:


> most of the Milwaukee sets don't include a locomotive but as mentioned $199 for one with sound and about $110 for DCC without sound, and DC for even cheaper.
> 
> the most common matching Kato locomotive with the Milwaukee "set" seems to be a FP7 if that answers your question.


matisw;

Yes, that answers my question thank you. Also, thanks for the tip and link to Tony's trains.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

